# Shooting Clubs in Caseville Area



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone know of any Archery Clubs in the Caseville Area? I would love to have a group of guys to get together with and do some shooting...I always wanting to be in some archery competitions and would love to try it.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

the caseville rod and gun club, or as my wife calls it,,,the "god lets run" club.
go see mike walsh at walts bait and tackle. tell em crazy john that cook him the racoon sent you.

their really nice folks there and you need to get to know them anyway. he can also tip you to hunting and fishing places.

the club has a nice skeet trap setup, a good handgun /rifle range and a 3d archery setup. its also a place they put on a demolition derby in the winter and lots of other things.

oh by the way, as far as squirrel and such our there, the dnr has some good maps of the rush lake area on line.

i have a cottage there in caseville out on oak point. will be there for opening week of deer season.

oh,,, but ,,,theres no deer out on sand road,,,,really,, none at all...


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

oh,,, but ,,,theres no deer out on sand road,,,,really,, none at all...[/QUOTE]

nice try haha...I've been bow hunting sand road since opening day....lol


----------

